# Lord of the Night-sequel?



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

so does anyone know if there will be a sequel to the book lord of the night???


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Not heard anything on the grapevine, and truth be told I'd prefer there wasn't a sequel because whilst it's a great book I think the author would find himself too constrained by established fluff to do much else with the characters.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

It was a great book, so I fully expect a sequel to this. But you should've posted this on the BL Fiction section, it would get a lot more response.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

There will be no sequel, as Simon Spurrier no longer writes for BL.

Dragonlover


----------

